# typical schedule?



## snizzle.snoozle (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

What are your usual work schedules? I am still trying to convince my husband that being an EMT doesn't mean that we will never see each other due to me working a weird schedule... I got certified in CPR and First Aid yesterday, and my instructor is a retired Fire Lieutenant/Paramedic. He said his favourite schedule to work was two 24s, because then he would get five days off to take care of his kids and his house, etc.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## firecoins (Dec 21, 2009)

Talk with the employer.  Probaby can work something out. I think they can arrange for conjucal visits.  if not your husband can always call 911.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 21, 2009)

You might want to read this thread.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15929

Of course if you work where all you do is sleep and watch TV for 24 hours, no problem.  After all, that is what some who go into EMS want to do and not all that patient care stuff.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 21, 2009)

It's going to depend on your local services. My favorite shift schedule is 12 hour shifts on a set schedule.


----------



## imurphy (Dec 21, 2009)

My new shift is 4 days on 12's (6a-6p) and 3 days off. Home EVERY night, off 3 days of the week. Honestly, I couldnt ask for better.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 21, 2009)

imurphy said:


> My new shift is 4 days on 12's (6a-6p) and 3 days off. Home EVERY night, off 3 days of the week. Honestly, I couldnt ask for better.



I would love that schedule.


----------

